

Quality programming gigs for awesome coders - tdoron

we all know freelance coders are always searching for trustable sources of quality gigs, while software companies struggle finding technical talent they can trust with their more difficult challenges. obviously, there are many job boards that target this segment, but the reality is that the vast majority of them are full of ridiculous offers and amateur coders...it is a sad race to the bottom in which folks offer little money for badly defined tasks and coders compete on price.<p>after nearly two decades of coding and software companies, I spent the last couple of years freelancing high-end projects to help fund my bootstrapped startup. what started as a few scripts to find myself quality gigs became an irresistible scratch...and so i started giggin.com, a simple job boards for coders that is focused on quality. we charge for posting on the board which filters much of the noise. we also review all posts and remove those we find inadequate. further, we let our coders vote down posts they think are not serious enough and when an offer is voted down enough times it is removed. while anyone can sign up to the service, a company may choose to limit applications to &quot;verified coders&quot; - coders that provided us with access to their open source profile (github, etc) and our patent pending algorithm found to be proficient software engineers.<p>your input is welcome!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.giggin.com
======
petervandijck
A worthy endeavour! Tip: your homepage needs to mention why you are different.
A headline or something at least.

Looking through the offers though, they don't feel that substantial. Example:
[https://giggin.com/#!/listing/a1f0250e-43db-4acf-9d05-d8c3b7...](https://giggin.com/#!/listing/a1f0250e-43db-4acf-9d05-d8c3b7e9aef1)
A bit dissapointing.

------
adultSwim
I'm not a coder; i'm an engineer.

